# 6 kỹ năng hữu ích cần cho trẻ học trước 18 tuổi



## MoonLight (16/6/19)

Kỹ năng giao tiếp, kỹ năng tự lập, chơi nhạc cụ... có thể mang lại niềm vui cho bản thân và những người xung quanh, giúp trẻ xây dựng tính kiên nhẫn, sự tự tin.
Rèn luyện kỹ năng sống cho trẻ là nhiệm vụ vô cùng quan trọng, ảnh hưởng đến quá trình hình thành và phát triển nhân cách này của các bé. Chính vì vậy, trước khi con 18 tuổi, con cần được trang bị kỹ năng sống để định hướng phát triển cá nhân một cách tốt nhất.




_Trước khi trẻ 18 tuổi, trẻ cần được học đầy đủ các kỹ năng sống cần thiết (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*6 kỹ năng hữu ích cần cho trẻ học trước 18 tuổi*

*Kỹ năng giao tiếp*
Việc thiếu kỹ năng hoặc kinh nghiệm giao tiếp sẽ khiến nhiều người trẻ tuổi cảm thấy lúng túng, vụng về khi tiếp xúc với người lạ. Trẻ sẽ rụt rè, khó hòa nhập ở môi trường mới và trở nên cô độc. Vì thế, cha mẹ hãy để trẻ giao tiếp với mọi người xung quanh, nhưng cần theo dõi chặt chẽ để kịp thời định hướng. 

*Khả năng tự lập*
Hầu hết cha mẹ hiện đại giúp con cái thực hiện mọi công việc, nhiệm vụ mà không biết rằng hành động đó sẽ khiến trẻ ỷ lại. Trước khi con 18 tuổi, bạn nên để con hình thành khả năng tự lập. Đừng quên dạy con cách sử dụng các dịch vụ công cộng và thực hiện nhiệm vụ cơ bản của người lớn.

*Học một loại nhạc cụ*




_Chơi nhạc cụ giúp trẻ xây dựng sự kiên nhẫn, tự tin (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Trẻ biết chơi nhạc cụ có thể mang lại niềm vui cho bản thân và mọi người xung quanh thông qua âm nhạc. Học chơi nhạc cụ sẽ giúp con bạn xây dựng sự kiên nhẫn, tự tin và các kỹ năng mềm khác. Âm nhạc có thể giúp hình thành sở thích mới và truyền cảm hứng thành công.

*Làm việc nhà*
Trẻ em thời hiện đại thường không phải làm việc nhà vì đã có cha mẹ hoặc người giúp việc trợ giúp. Nhưng điều gì sẽ xảy ra khi con bạn không biết quét nhà, rửa bát hay tự chăm lo cho gia đình riêng của mình? Học cách làm việc nhà sẽ giúp con bạn hòa nhập vào mọi xã hội và những người xung quanh.

*Giải quyết vấn đề*
Phụ huynh có xu hướng can thiệp vào công việc của con và bảo vệ chúng quá mức. Điều này dẫn đến hậu quả là con sẽ thiếu hụt kỹ năng tự giải quyết. Khi trưởng thành, con bạn sẽ gặp khó khăn khi xử lý vấn đề của riêng mình mà không có sự trợ giúp của bố mẹ. Chúng có thể bị mắc kẹt trong mớ bòng bong và bị đào thải khỏi xã hội vì không thể giải quyết được vấn đề của chính mình.

*Dạy về tự do*
Nhiều cha mẹ thích lập kế hoạch cho toàn bộ cuộc sống của con cái, thậm chí dọn dẹp mọi chướng ngại vật trên đường đời tương lai của con. Tuy nhiên, hành động này có thể ép buộc trẻ làm những việc không thích, gây ra tâm lý phẫn nộ và chống đối ở trẻ. Cha mẹ nên cho phép con quyền tự do nhất định và để trẻ tự quyết định tương lai của mình.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

